# Beach scenes



## Harpper

I can't believe no one has started a beach theme...

*But the link has meanwhile gone *


----------



## vonnagy

good theme, wasn't sure if this one belonged in the junk theme or beach


----------



## P Bailey

edit due to broken link


----------



## surfingfireman

edit due to broken link


----------



## anua

edit due to broken link.


----------



## vonnagy

more of a waterfront than a beach :roll:


----------



## LaFoto

edit due to broken link


----------



## Corry

vonnagy said:
			
		

> more of a waterfront than a beach :roll:



Whoa! :shock:


----------



## molested_cow

No bikini? :cry:


----------



## Corry

molested_cow said:
			
		

> No bikini? :cry:



See this thread 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4463


----------



## chips

edit due to broken link


----------



## MuffinPrincess

Ignore the Pete Lorence on it, that's my boyfriend stopping people from stealing our photos, but this one is mine; that's Mr Lorence in the photo so he can't have taken it! 

This is Sheringham beach in Norfolk, England. Canon Eos 50E, 70-200mm USM plus circular polariser.

*Link gone *


----------



## Tenerife

molested_cow wrote: 
No bikini?  






Whats about this...?

regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## LaFoto

And here's the first "Beach"-theme thread.


----------



## John E.

edit due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## thebeginning

vonnagy, your colors are incredible. what camera do you use? do you use filters or something?


----------



## Corry

Vonn, those are some AWESOME water trails in the sand!!!!  Nice work!


----------



## Lula

edit due to broken link


----------



## MostlyDigital

edit due to broken link


----------



## LEXTC

vonnagy said:
			
		

> more of a waterfront than a beach :roll:




:shock: :hail:


----------



## molested_cow

Don't have new ones...


----------



## lopix

*Link gone *


----------



## fadingaway1986

*Link gone *


----------



## codex0

Thought this could use a slight change of pace 
(It's at a small beach....)
*Link gone *


----------



## micatlady

I have so many beach photos it was hard to decide what to post. Here are a couple.

Miners Beach - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore
*Link gone *
Harbor Beach, Michigan 
(Sorry about the water spots on this one it was pouring and I got a few on the lens)
*Link gone *


----------



## cyphertext69

Here is a beach shot I took with a POS point and shoot.

*Link gone *

And another from the opposite side

*Link gone *


----------



## yup talon

*Link gone *


----------



## SkyscraperSunset




----------



## skunkboy

*Link gone *


----------



## adam

Some awesome photos there guys.
His my own favourites that I have taken this year.






















Sorry got a few favs

Cheers all

Adam


----------



## spike5003

heres a beach


----------



## JeLeAk

not your "classic" beachs, but what "normal" Alaska beachs look like






















sorry for so many heh


----------



## dmccarty10

500mm F7.0 | Old-Timer





Lensbaby 2.0 | Young Surfer


----------



## kelox

Here is one of my little girl.


----------



## Becky

Ballygally beach, Co. Antrim, Northern Ireland, 5am last summer some time!

*Link gone *


----------



## mentos_007

*Link gone *
Italian private beach


----------



## pyagid

This is one I liked, that I took last week while on vacation.  Slight color adjustment in the water and sky but thats it


----------



## vonDrehle

edit due to broken link


----------



## Middlemarch

*Link gone *


----------



## EVPohovich

edit due to broken link


----------



## nomaddan

*Link gone *


----------



## leonardo.paris

*Link gone *


----------



## leonardo.paris

*Link gone *
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=406


----------



## ElectricHarmony

I call it "the adandoned tripod" Who went and scared the photographer away? 






Sandy Lovey-doveyness






Typical scenery...


----------



## KP_1421




----------



## dirtnapper

*Many links gone *


----------



## Arch

wow.... cool sand sculptures :thumbup:


----------



## mattsphotobug

*Link gone *


----------



## emiirei

From a beach down the road from my house.


----------



## javier

Venice beach, California


----------



## javier

Enseneda Mexico





Long Beach





Venice beach





Huntington beach


----------



## johngpt

Javier, those are great!

It's not often we get to a beach, but from this June, at Newport beach.















The street artist has been posted elsewhere, but I can't remember where!


----------



## lalalala<3life

Key Caulker, Belize


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## emiirei




----------



## Nostregar




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## Kondro86




----------



## hdvideoreviews

molested_cow said:


> No bikini? :cry:



hi there,, your avatar is more beautiful I like it..hehe..


----------



## hdvideoreviews

lalalala<3life said:


> Key Caulker, Belize



after looking at this picture, now i really wanted to go to the beach.. nice shoot.


----------



## Kw_Reis




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


>


Marvelous composition Ian.


----------



## icassell

Thanks, John


----------



## icassell




----------



## epp_b

Yay, an excuse to post some vacation photos


----------



## icassell

epp b, I like #6 alot -- lighting and composition


----------



## LaFoto

Tossing stones - Antalya, Turkey






Also Antalya, Turkey (different view, Taurus Mountains in the background)






Part of Ballygally beach in Northern-Ireland (Antrim Coast Road), where horses are not allowed! ;-)






Rathlin Island beach, off the north coast of Antrim, Northern-Ireland:


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


>



Nothing like a mud bath for improving one's skin, is there?


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## javier




----------



## emiirei




----------



## fuglychick21

Destin FL


----------



## javier




----------



## ShadowPhotography

I have travel alos for a nice beaches, but then i have not in mood to take photos. But i try to fix that one day.

So i show some shots of my hometown beach:
Tallinn - Estonia.


----------



## emiirei

Yes, it's HDR treated.


----------



## johngpt

Ah, life's a beach...


----------



## javier

My boy in the tide pools


----------



## icassell




----------



## Dominantly




----------



## icassell

Dominantly, I really like that one!


----------



## Dominantly

Thanks, I was kind of happy with how it turned out. One of those times when your vision actually works the way you imagined it.


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> Dominantly, I really like that one!


+1


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## JAFO28




----------



## javier

JAFO28 said:


>


This is a beautiful image!:thumbup:


----------



## JAFO28

javier said:


> JAFO28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful image!:thumbup:
Click to expand...


Thanks Javier! I forgot to tell everyone where it is, so it's Long beach island NJ, on a cold January morning.


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## pcr1968

Canon 300D 18-55mm Lens
PP: 3img HDR -2,0,+2


----------



## javier




----------



## Double H




----------



## Mooseontheloose




----------



## icassell




----------



## erns

Papailoa &#8220;Police&#8221; Beach, Oahu, Hawaii - Where the TV show Lost is filmed.


----------



## erns

Papailoa &#8220;Police&#8221; Beach, Oahu, Hawaii - Where the TV show Lost is filmed.


----------



## erns

Mokulea Beach Park , Oahu, Hawaii - Where Lost was filmed. Pilot, jet crash site.


----------



## erns

Looking towards *Puaena Point, Oahu, Hawaii*


----------



## javier

More here.


----------



## LaFoto

Punta de Hidalgo, northernmost part of Tenerife
















Sculpture in Playa Martianes in Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife






And scenes from that same beach:











Playa de San Marcos, Tenerife


----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> Playa de San Marcos, Tenerife


  Simply fantastic. Bravo :thumbup:


----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## Dallmeyer

industar-50-2 3.5/50


----------



## leftypony

took this with a ps sony cybershot a few years back on vacation in Santa Monica


----------



## javier

Venice beach


----------



## johngpt

Great shot Javier. I'm sure the resemblance between artist and figure wasn't lost on you.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Great shot Javier. I'm sure the resemblance between artist and figure wasn't lost on you.


Thanks John.
When I saw the figures, I asked him if it was he and his better half as I noticed the resemblance. He started to laugh because he was surprised no one noticed.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## D3KNikki

Old Orchard Beach, Maine


----------



## LaFoto

On Rathlin Island, off the coast of Northern-Ireland


----------



## javier

My daughters shoes at the beach.


----------



## guajero

Cross processed slide film taken with my  Bessa R3m.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## javier




----------



## atrox

Baltic Sea


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## erns

Puaena Point, Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## erns

Papailoa &#8220;Police&#8221; Beach, Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## erns

Papailoa &#8220;Police&#8221; Beach, Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## LaFoto

Scarborough, North-Yorkshire, England


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## javier

A few weeks back I headed out to Venice beach with my ME SUPER, Velvia 50 a 28, 40 and 50mm lens and this is what I saw. The Velvia has a bit of a funky color shift. Not sure why. Maybe old.
I got there really early in the morning before it got crowded to get the decent Velvia 50 light and open spaces. It was a rare cloudy day in L.A. this day
*
Still film lives!*
1




2




3




4




5


----------



## javier

6




7




8




9




10


----------



## javier

11




12




13




14




15


----------



## javier

16




17




18




19




20


----------



## javier

21




22




23




*24
My favorite of the day*




25


----------



## javier

Sorry for the long post, but for those who have been fortunate enough to visit Venice beach in L.A., You know what a special and unique place it is. For those who have not, perhaps someday you will and for those who will never see it, here is a bit of it for you


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Sorry J, but most of them just look like snapshots. #4 and 24 look nice. But the rest just doesnt seem to have much comp or forethought going on. It seems like you just shoot, shoot, shoot and hope for a winner. Instead of taking the time to set a winner up.

Edit: and less than half of them actually have the beach in them. :er:  Beach scenes, not street scenes at the beach...


----------



## javier

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Sorry J, but most of them just look like snapshots.



That's fine and your welcome to your opinion. I am sure there are many who would agree with you and that's fine.
I am a snap shooter and have never claimed to be anything else. I stopped trying to please people like you long ago. I shoot for myself and have found great joy in doing so. This also helps me to enjoy the other 90% of snap shooters images as well.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

javier said:


> I shoot for myself and have found great joy in doing so. This also helps me to enjoy the other 90% of snap shooters images as well.


 
:thumbup:  Indeed, thats what its all about. 

 It seems like you pick great locations.  I dont want you to think Im hating on your stuff.  What Im trying to convey is that with as much as you shoot I think you are probably capable of some really "WOW" images.  I would like to see what you captured if you spent all day one intersection.

Edit:  "people like me" OUCH!  :blackeye:


----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## Budget Media Pro

(click to get closer)


----------



## LaFoto

Most of the beaches on the Swedish island of Gotland are rough and rocky



























The last may not look like a "beach scene" per sé, but believe me, it was taken on a Gotlandic beach, too. And beware: there are many more to come. Eventually, there will also be photos of a SANDY beach! Yay! But there's rocky beaches first of all...


----------



## SJGordon

I have a few beach shots.  These are all taken along the Lake Michigan shore in the Ludington, MI area.


----------



## icassell




----------



## chito beach




----------



## johngpt

Living in land locked New Mexico, I love this thread. I can almost smell the salt tang and hear the crash of surf. Even those "rocky" beaches Corinna! Keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## JAFO28

Barnegat Bay NJ


----------



## LaFoto

Some more from the Swedish island of Gotland:





















Those rock formations ("Rauken") makes Gotlandic beaches kind of famous:











More to come...


----------



## johngpt

Wonderful shapes in those eroded rocks! And I like what seems to be a man made lagoon in that top photo.


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, that's a little fishing harbour they built themselves.


----------



## ayeelkay

1.






2.


----------



## javier

Redondo beach, Ca

























The Lumix LX-5 jeps in vibrant mode


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Some from the Costa Blanca




Serenity. by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Mono Boat. by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




El Mar by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




The Rock by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

More Gotlandic beaches


----------



## javier




----------



## molested_cow

Foggy day somewhere along the Pacific Coast HWY






Chicago, Lake Michigan





Leeland, Michigan





Pictured Rocks, Michigan (Not exactly a beach)





St Joseph, Michigan














Winter....


----------



## johngpt

molested_cow said:


> Foggy day somewhere along the Pacific Coast HWY



Dang, this is nice.


----------



## wphantom

My son at the beach...


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## LaFoto

And more:


----------



## javier

from a trip last week to pismo beach with the lx-5 in vibrant mode.


----------



## Dominantly




----------



## johngpt

Aaarrgghhh

I need a beach!


----------



## chito beach




----------



## Ratman667

PICT0040-3 by Ratman667, on Flickr




PICT0041.jpg by Ratman667, on Flickr


----------



## Storky1980

Fraserburgh Beach in Scotland


----------



## safeshot




----------



## peeper

an expired jellyfish...


----------



## johngpt

peeper, this would have also been wonderful in that Abstract thread.


----------



## greggy.d

Here's mine.


----------



## greggy.d

Sorry, here's another


----------



## chito beach

A few from the past week or so


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Corvphotography

My sister and I jumping off the boat into the Atlantic in Virginia Beach



jumpfromboat by RyanCorvelloPhotography, on Flickr




woodwater by RyanCorvelloPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I can't wait til Texas floats away so we have a beach here...


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> I can't wait til Texas floats away so we have a beach here...


 
Well John, Atleat you have Aliens there


----------



## bobmielke

Canon Beach, Oregon


----------



## johngpt

Oh that's nice!


----------



## javier

Momma and her cubs by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## camz

javier said:


>


 
Gotta love this Jav! Feels like it was shot in the 30's.


----------



## reedshots




----------



## joealcantar

A bit back , but here is one. 
Link to site if interested: http://www.arlingtonwestsantamonica.org/index.html
-
Arlington West




-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_8687.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8671.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8665.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8658.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8650-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8648-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8642-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8620.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_5722.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_5728.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_5703.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_5695.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_5688.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_5180.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

WTH who are these guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And then this guy jumps through a tiny hoop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















But there was some normal "beach stuff" going on too"










Green Heron babies in top of palm


----------



## johngpt

2WheelPhoto said:


>


 
I really like the way you interpreted this!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

johngpt said:


> I really like the way you interpreted this!


 
Thank you sir!


----------



## javier

Shot with Ilford delta 100 a few weeks back


----------



## TwoTwoLeft




----------



## Julia_Calmon

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

Ipanema Beach Musition,what you think abou this one?


----------



## johngpt

Julia_Calmon said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Ipanema Beach Musition,what you think abou this one?



Bela luz. Ótima composição.


----------



## cdimitric

just started taking pics. going to make this officially my new hobby! im getting a new canon rebel t2i soon, but i took this photo on my girlfriends fujifilm camera and edited it. had to enhance the colors. im new to this site.  any suggestions, comments, ideas are welcome! 

here's a link: starfish 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## johngpt

Nice photo cDimitric. Let me know if you'd like info for how to post so your photo shows.


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_2484.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2511.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2522.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2439.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2449.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2455.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## spacefuzz

Yay beaches!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## JustinZ850

Dive Gear by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Capeesh

French Riviera


----------



## LaFoto

Not sure, but Gotland beaches aren't sandy...




2177_Heligholmen_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

1



Beached by JustinZ850, on Flickr

2



Dive Gear by JustinZ850, on Flickr

3



Playing In The Sand by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Buckster




----------



## TwoTwoLeft




----------



## JustinZ850

Empty Beach by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## SituationNormal

Los Arcos




Los Arcos by Situation Normal, on Flickr


----------



## SituationNormal

Olympia Harbor




Olympia Harbor by Situation Normal, on Flickr


----------



## indioli

Omaha Beach, Normandy, France


----------



## JustinZ850

Ft Walton Beach in B&W




Foot Steps by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Washed Away by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Watching The Waves by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9

Jacksonville Beach, Florida,
 Yashica Electro 35 GSN, Kodak BW 400 CN


----------



## LaFoto

First Pacific Ocean Beach I've ever been to!




088_StinsonBeach von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




089_StinsonBeach von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




090_StinsonBeach von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9

Jacksonville Beach, FL


----------



## Guinness Man

I could go crazy in this thread posting pics. lol


----------



## OLDSKEWL




----------



## Havannah




----------



## johngpt

Very nice framing Havannah.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## ChelleB0703




----------



## Tuffythepug

Pajaro Dunes,    Calif.


----------



## skaht

Wife on the beach in Jamaica.




DSC04411 by Skooter Media, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr

Repulse Bay Beach | Hong Kong | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Braineack

Dominican Republic


----------



## DarkShadow

Fort Nathan Hale - New Haven CT


----------



## SWFPhoto

From Tiny, Ontario




Ishpiming Beach Star Trails | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## LaFoto

Manly Beach, NSW, Australia


----------



## Philmar

I guess these are not your average beach shots - but they _were _all taken at a beach!!




I wanna be like Hasselhoff - Coney Island beach, Brooklyn by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Driftwood on the rocky shores of Resurrection Bay - Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




washing clothes on the Ganges River by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cleaning the banks of the Huangpu River, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




No lifeguard on duty - Wards Island Beach in February by Phil Marion, on Flickr




cemetary, sand and sunset - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Surf's up!!!! - beach near Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Red Sea resort that has a clown as a lifeguard - Aqaba, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## richardbenson2110

Tenerife said:


> molested_cow wrote:
> No bikini?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats about this...?
> 
> regards from Tenerife
> Klaus


I think theme of this thread is Beach only ...!


----------



## Philmar




----------



## Philmar

Sunset gazing over the Indian Ocean - Kuta beach in Bali, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dog day at the beach - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice strewn shore of Lake Ontario -  Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

The Splash


----------



## stapo49

On the Rocks



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15

Some nice beaches on this thread......


----------



## stapo49

Shell 2



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Big chunk of frozen ice &amp; sand breaks off of Ashbridges Glacier - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Celestun beach before sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sheets of frozen ice on Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rock garden next to Winter Stations Art - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spring arrives and the Ashbridges Glacier recedes by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A day at the beach....in snowy March - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before sunrise on Sanur Beach, Bali with volcano Gunung Rinjani in the background by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bogeyguy




----------



## Philmar

The calm after dawn - Balmy Beach. Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over Lake Ontario and west pebble beach of Toronto Is;and by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise yoga - Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning at the vacant Ashbridges Bay volleyball courts - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach volleyball - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Big Sur, California by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Big Sur, California by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


The overcast sky makes this work well even at that time of day.


----------



## Philmar

Freezing dritwood on Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Iconic sidewalk along side Copacabana Beach - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 183688


Marvelous image and I love the exposed geology.


----------



## Philmar

Vendors pushing drinks for sale at dawn - Copacabana Beach, Rio de Jnaiero by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Daybreak over Lake Ontario - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations designs as seen from Muskoka chairs - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Sunset Wave, Pacific City, Oregon.


----------



## zulu42

Delicious color in that, Derrel.


----------



## Derrel

It was an amazing winter sunset, December 31,2012.


----------



## Philmar

Kaleido-scope of the Senses by Charlie Sutherland of SUHUHA by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Pacific City. December 31, 2012.


----------



## Derrel

50mm lens, shot while running with her. D3X  AF Nikkor 50/1.8 (pre-D lens), Hug Point beach, Pacific Ocean, Oregon.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Philmar

cemetary, sand and sunset - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty on a windy day by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Chairs near world&#x27;s longest pier - Progeso, Mexico by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Skim boarding, near Newport, Oregon. Nikon D3x, 85mm f 1.8 AFS-G, HIGH shutter speed, lens at f/2.3 IMMSMC.


----------



## Derrel

Near Newport, Oregon.


----------



## Derrel

Taft Beach, located at the South End of the town called Lincoln City, Oregon. This young couple was photographed frolicking in the surf of the Pacific Ocean, using the 80 to 400 Nikon afd lens.


----------



## Derrel

One of two almost identically shaped  sea stacks located about 30 miles apart on the Oregon coast, and both are called Haystack Rock ( this is the one at Pacific City, the other one to the north is located in the town of Cannon Beach. Haystack rock at Pacific city has "the handle"  on the North side.) This impressive monolith is about one mile offshore,and is one of the largest monoliths in the world. The Rock of Gibraltar is the largest monolith.


----------



## Philmar

beach football - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## mjcmt

Early morning Outer Banks, NC


----------



## stapo49

mjcmt said:


> View attachment 193490 Early morning Outer Banks, NC


I love the mood you have created with this one. Great stuff!

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Beach calm by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Philmar

Beach zamboni kicks up a storm on Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## shadowlands

Navarre Beach, Florida


----------



## shadowlands

Galveston Island, Texas


----------



## shadowlands

Seward, Alaska


----------



## Gardyloo

Brighton, England






Concon, Chile





Bondi Beach, Sydney


----------



## Philmar

Lifeguard boats at the Leuty - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Low tide - Morro Sao Paolo (long exposure) by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station and the ever shrinking boardwalk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Aerial Bermuda 2019 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## AlanKlein

Nice shot of Bermuda. Where's the shark?


----------



## AlanKlein

Shorebirds by Alan Klein, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter storms dump lake spray on breakwalls and beach chairs - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise off Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Philmar

Freezing cold winter sunrise by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The beach in winter by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Leuty lifeguard station sunset by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shooting Roman Candles in to the night sky by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT

7.25.20 Va Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Lovely calm summer day at the beach by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the Leuty lifeguard boats by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy start to the day at Ashbridges Bay volleyball courts by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Volleyball in the shadow of the city skyline by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moody mornings by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beaches mornings by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

On the boardwalk by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Windy kite day by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk




----------



## K9Kirk




----------



## TATTRAT

Va Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Gulls on the Bay by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Overlooking the lake from Scarborough Bluffs by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Balmy Beach rocky breakwall - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beaches mornings by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Balmy Beach evenings by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

Philmar said:


> Balmy Beach evenings by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


Beautiful image.


----------



## Philmar

K9Kirk said:


> Beautiful image.


Thanks - was blessed with soft diffuse lighting at the same  time as a lovely background


----------



## Philmar

Freezing and crumbling beach sand in the extreme cold by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Some early morning excitement on Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise on a windy blustery morning by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

February sunrise by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

Philmar said:


> February sunrise by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


I only ever hear that it's a good day for a cold one at the beach but in this case I have to say it's a _real_ good day for a hot one. Wonderful image.


----------



## Philmar

thanks K9Kirk....any day is a good day at the beach....winter has its challenges but if dressed properly they can be overcome....the winter transforms the beach landscape so that it sometimes is unrecognizabe from what it is in the summer....I love living in a spot with 4v distinct seasons (just wish winter were shorter) 


Arctic looking Woodbine Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen Woodbine Beach covered in ice in winter by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful Muskoka chairs on Balmy Beach in the morning by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moment of awesome by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2nf8mgq


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the skyline by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Northhampton County, VA by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Untitled by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cherry Beach by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach just after sunrise by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Lifeguard boat - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise volleyball - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## mjcmt

Philmar said:


> Frozen Woodbine Beach covered in ice in winter by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


The partially submerged hap-hazard arrangement makes for a really interesting photo.


----------



## Philmar

Beaches icons by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Misty morning on Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

